# please watch this video i made about shanes bumps pleaseee



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5 (Feb 11, 2010)

as you all know i psoted a thread a month or so ago about shane. shane. shane is turning 8 in une, and has been getting bumps for around 2 years...if we apply cream to one and remove it 2 more come back...we stopped applying the cream and the ones he has are getting worse...hes also developed something on his paw that he keeps licking.. please watch this video...we have a vet appointment on friday.


im so upset...hes not even 8 we've always fed expensive grain free food

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!
YouTube - im fucking scared.


----------



## Ania's Mommy (Feb 8, 2009)

I'm not sure about the bumps. I know that others have mentioned that they're probably just benign tumors. But I just have no experience.

I think the spot on his foot is a hot spot. Again, I'm not totally sure, but I think these can be caused by a variety of different things. Allergies being the main reason.

Here's a link to a previous thread about hot spots and a couple of ways to treat them: http://dogfoodchat.com/forum/dog-health-issues-question/2351-hot-spot-need-some-help.html

Poor Shane. :-(


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Have you gotten a second opinion on these lumps? If not I would.


----------



## Georgiapeach (Jan 24, 2011)

RCTRIPLEFRESH5 said:


> as you all know i psoted a thread a month or so ago about shane. shane. shane is turning 8 in une, and has been getting bumps for around 2 years...if we apply cream to one and remove it 2 more come back...we stopped applying the cream and the ones he has are getting worse...hes also developed something on his paw that he keeps licking.. please watch this video...we have a vet appointment on friday.
> 
> 
> im so upset...hes not even 8 we've always fed expensive grain free food
> ...


Even if you feed a premium grain free diet, your dog may be allergic to something in it; some dogs develop allergies to a certain protein source, if they're fed it for a long time. Good luck at your vet appointment!


----------



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5 (Feb 11, 2010)

danemama08 said:


> Have you gotten a second opinion on these lumps? If not I would.


we're bringing him to an oncologist. do they look cancerous to you


----------



## mischiefgrrl (Oct 28, 2010)

The paw looks like a mast cell tumor. They are not always horrible news but only your vet can find out why he has it. Sometimes steroids do the trick if it is not cancer related. I'll keep my fingers crossed for you that steroids are the simple answer.


----------



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5 (Feb 11, 2010)

steroids sounds bad too


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

I would get a second opinion for sure, especially the one on his foot. Steroids are used for chemotherapy in dogs for certain cancers. Keep us posted on what you find out about Shane. Sending positive thoughts his way as well as yours....


----------



## Boxers&Pom's Mom (Jan 17, 2011)

I am agree it also can be allergies. Dogs are not only allergic to food. The can even be allergic to our own hair. Did you try to give him Benadryl? My Cassie get bumps if I don't give her her Benadryl every day and they grow, but if I keep given her two pills every day the bumps disappear or don't grow. 
I am agree the best option is taking her to the vet. 
It is too sad to see our best friend sick.:grouphug:


----------



## mischiefgrrl (Oct 28, 2010)

I'm not a big fan of any medication - but if steroids will help then I'm all for it. I had a foster that had to go through about 6 weeks of steroids for a mast cell tumor that were given in weekly injections by the vet. They worked to shrink it and made him more comfortable. Hang in there until the vet can get a good look at him and properly diagnose the problem. I put a light gauze wrap over it while it was healing so he wouldn't lick it. I do mean "light" wrap - you want it to get air.


----------



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5 (Feb 11, 2010)

Boxers&Pom's Mom said:


> I am agree it also can be allergies. Dogs are not only allergic to food. The can even be allergic to our own hair. Did you try to give him Benadryl? My Cassie get bumps if I don't give her her Benadryl every day and they grow, but if I keep given her two pills every day the bumps disappear or don't grow.
> I am agree the best option is taking her to the vet.
> It is too sad to see our best friend sick.:grouphug:


what worries me is Natalies resonse. she works in a vet's office or used to ...as far as i know?

she knows what normal fatty tumors looks like, and from her responses she sounds concerned


----------



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5 (Feb 11, 2010)

mischiefgrrl said:


> I'm not a big fan of any medication - but if steroids will help then I'm all for it. I had a foster that had to go through about 6 weeks of steroids for a mast cell tumor that were given in weekly injections by the vet. They worked to shrink it and made him more comfortable. Hang in there until the vet can get a good look at him and properly diagnose the problem. I put a light gauze wrap over it while it was healing so he wouldn't lick it. I do mean "light" wrap - you want it to get air.


when you say ''make mroe comfortable'' that scares me. it makes me think you're implying that hes not gonna live long, and i should just make him more comfy while he does.


ive heard chemo is bad...and since dogs dont live long why suffer him to being sick with chemo? chemo will ruin his health....ugh but so will cancer.


----------



## Ania's Mommy (Feb 8, 2009)

Is that a tumor on his front paw? Or is it some sort of irritation on his "heel" pad?


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

RCTRIPLEFRESH5 said:


> what worries me is Natalies resonse. she works in a vet's office or used to ...as far as i know?
> 
> she knows what normal fatty tumors looks like, and from her responses she sounds concerned


I'm not Natalie but I know you can't really tell about most tumors. Innocent looking ones sometimes aren't and bad ones usually aren't bad either. MOST are harmless. It's just impossible to tell by sight, particularly in a video. Even feeling them isn't reliable.


----------



## mischiefgrrl (Oct 28, 2010)

RCTRIPLEFRESH5 said:


> when you say ''make mroe comfortable'' that scares me. it makes me think you're implying that hes not gonna live long, and i should just make him more comfy while he does.
> 
> 
> ive heard chemo is bad...and since dogs dont live long why suffer him to being sick with chemo? chemo will ruin his health....ugh but so will cancer.


I don't mean to imply that at all... my foster did not die that had the mast cell tumor.

I know you're scared and are going to be no matter what is said here until you hear for certain from your vet. Any chance you can be seen sooner? I'm so sorry for what you are going through right now.


----------



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5 (Feb 11, 2010)

my dad is very busy with tax season as i am with school. shane barks in the car and my dad gets angry with me so my mother is coming along as well. she is off on wednesday however it is due to snow on wednesday
friday is the ebst day for us.

im just worried that this facility will push chemo down our throats. when i called them they said they dont diagnose they just treat cancer. my dad called and insisted they see us,and so i think they are going to cut his lumps out and biopsy. i just wish he ould have a needle aspirate.

should i even feed him grain free foods anymore or should i put him on iams to save money...i jut dont know if it matters healthwise.
i wanted to switch to primitive natural but idk


----------



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5 (Feb 11, 2010)

Ania's Mommy said:


> Is that a tumor on his front paw? Or is it some sort of irritation on his "heel" pad?


not sure ihavent looked much =\


----------



## Ania's Mommy (Feb 8, 2009)

RCTRIPLEFRESH5 said:


> not sure ihavent looked much =\


I might not be communicating very well.

What I mean is: it looks to me like the thing Shane is licking is his pad (the one he DOESN'T walk on. Remember, dogs walk on their tip toes). But that the pad is very red and irritated. Like, the top layer of skin is rubbed off.

But from the responses here, I get the impression that what I thought was his heel pad, was really a tumor, and not his pad at all.

Does that make sense?


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

Why can't your vet just aspirate the tumors and find out for sure? And the one on his paw looks like it should be seen by a vet and biopsied before your dog is sent to an oncologist, but that's just me. If these are benign tumors, the oncologist who is there to treat cancer will not be able to help you and you will simply be wasting your money on him. If it is cancer, then that's certainly a great place to go. However, without knowing for sure what's going on and if it's cancer or not, it doesn't really make sense, you know?


----------



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5 (Feb 11, 2010)

rannmiller said:


> Why can't your vet just aspirate the tumors and find out for sure? And the one on his paw looks like it should be seen by a vet and biopsied before your dog is sent to an oncologist, but that's just me. If these are benign tumors, the oncologist who is there to treat cancer will not be able to help you and you will simply be wasting your money on him. If it is cancer, then that's certainly a great place to go. However, without knowing for sure what's going on and if it's cancer or not, it doesn't really make sense, you know?


well the oncologist graduated vet school also so im sure they know as much as my vet does.

my dad insists we go see the oncologist. our current vet doesnt want to aspirate anything he prefers to put shane out and cut them off....

and a user on another forum reccomended a vet she uses but shane is bad in the car and its an hour away

so we will see what the oncologist says.


----------



## cast71 (Sep 16, 2010)

Have you ever thought of looking for a holistic vet? Here are some links to check out. Hope everything works out good.

About Us



Here's a link to help you search for a local holistic vet

AHVMA - American Holistic Veterinary Medical Association


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Sorry to cause you worry Dave....I haven't been back to dfc since last night.

The mass on his foot looks worrisome to me. At first I thought it was the pad on the back of his ankle but I don't think it is. If it is just the pad on the back of his ankle it looks as though he has torn the pad off, which isn't too big of a concern. Just keep him from looking at it. 

If it isn't the pad on the back of his ankle, the way it's open and irritated makes me worried about it. Even if it's not cancer it should be taken off because he will most likely continue to bother it once it heals this time round. Get him into a vet that will do a needle aspirite of it, doesn't have to be an oncologist. And the sooner the better because tumors on legs are hard to take off because there isn't a lot of skin there to close it or take good wide margins. 

Keep me posted.


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

My two dogs have bumps they are almost 12 and 8. They are fatty tumors. Vet acknowledged! I am praying all goes well for you! And as for whatever your feeding, be it raw ~be it kibbles ~be it whatever~ Sometimes hereditary issues are unavoidable! Prayers to you and the most prayers to Shane!

http://www.cbsnews.com/stories/2009/09/18/health/webmd/main5319934.shtml

http://www.peteducation.com/article.cfm?c=2+1593&aid=424


----------



## schtuffy (May 17, 2010)

Sorry to hear you are going through this...I would be worried to death too. Hope the vet gives you good news, and a second opinion never hurts.


----------



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5 (Feb 11, 2010)

RCTRIPLEFRESH5 said:


> should i even feed him grain free foods anymore or should i put him on iams to save money...i jut dont know if it matters healthwise.
> i wanted to switch to primitive natural but idk


bump
thanks everyone


----------



## jdatwood (Apr 13, 2009)

If you're gonna switch him to Iams to save $$ you might as well start feeding raw :wink:


----------



## Ania's Mommy (Feb 8, 2009)

You know, Dave, Jon is right. Feeding a raw diet would likely be cheaper than feeding Iams. And WAAAY better for Shane.

I know that the thought of trying raw is pretty overwhelming at first. But believe me when I say it is easy peasy. 

Go out tomorrow and pick up a bag of frozen chicken leg quarters from the frozen meat section of your grocery store. Thaw a couple out. Feed one to Shane tomorrow. Don't feed anything else (treats, kibble, etc.)

That's it. You're feeding raw.

You know we're here to help you every single step of the way. We're pretty good at that. :tongue1:


----------



## spookychick13 (Jan 26, 2010)

RawFedDogs said:


> I'm not Natalie but I know you can't really tell about most tumors. Innocent looking ones sometimes aren't and bad ones usually aren't bad either. MOST are harmless. It's just impossible to tell by sight, particularly in a video. Even feeling them isn't reliable.


This is exactly right.
We've seen plenty of what appeared to be benign fatty tumors come back cancerous, and lumps that looked like bad news come back as nothing but a granuloma, etc.

Get a second opinion.


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

Dave, I too am so sorry that you are going through this with Shane. I can tell you love him very much. Please keep us posted on what you find out.

I agree. It seems to me that raw might be a great option for Shane. I can get chicken quarters at my local walmart for cheap. They come in a 10 lb bag and if I stock up when the are on clearance I pay around .40 cents a pound. 

Good luck with what you decide. :smile:


----------



## dogmom (Aug 14, 2010)

What did the vet say about Shane's bumps? Good news I hope.


----------



## kevin bradley (Aug 9, 2009)

thoughts to you and Shane, RC. 

Michigan State University has a pretty remarkable Veterinary School/Hospital for Dogs if you ever need to go to that level. 

good luck


----------



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5 (Feb 11, 2010)

kevin bradley said:


> thoughts to you and Shane, RC.
> 
> Michigan State University has a pretty remarkable Veterinary School/Hospital for Dogs if you ever need to go to that level.
> 
> good luck


worst comes to worst we might have to go to pennsylvania vet school its 4th in the nation. im nott too fond of the oncologist at redbank hospital refusing to diagnose shane.
im pretty sure shane has mast cell tumors...they weere aspirated and he got blood work done and while we didnt get the results its not good

actually i take that back we'd go to cornell which is numb 1 in the nation.
did ou think i was from michigan? just curious what made you choose them when they're good(9th ranked) but not great


----------



## kevin bradley (Aug 9, 2009)

just because I'm from Michigan, RC...

Yes, Penn has one of the top schools around. I believe thats where they took Barbaro. 

Every Vet I've ever been to went to Michigan State. They have an emergency clinic open 24 hrs that I've heard is pretty amazing. I can get there in about 45 minutes and have it mapped out in the event I ever need it. 

Good luck.


----------



## 3Musketeers (Nov 4, 2010)

This reminds me of something I saw in a show, where this guy had some rare disorder where painful fatty lumps (lipomas) would pop up on his body, and if they were cut out, more would pop up.

In the end they weren't cancerous and weren't going to kill him, but there was no cure and so they only prescribed him pain meds.
It was called Dercum's disease. Of course, that was on a human, no idea if dogs can get something similar. I was just reminded of it when I saw Shane's lumps.


----------



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5 (Feb 11, 2010)

3Musketeers said:


> This reminds me of something I saw in a show, where this guy had some rare disorder where painful fatty lumps (lipomas) would pop up on his body, and if they were cut out, more would pop up.
> 
> In the end they weren't cancerous and weren't going to kill him, but there was no cure and so they only prescribed him pain meds.
> It was called Dercum's disease. Of course, that was on a human, no idea if dogs can get something similar. I was just reminded of it when I saw Shane's lumps.


vet called and confirmed our suspicions. shane's tumors are all the same...mast cell tumors and cancerous. she said his blood work was normal, but she didnt sound very hopeful. she said pladia is a good drug that might work, but form what ive researched it is 500-600 a month. she also said it al ldepends on his chest xrays..if he has cancer there he is toast.


----------



## kevin bradley (Aug 9, 2009)

sorry to hear that RC. 

Thoughts are with you and Shane.


----------



## cast71 (Sep 16, 2010)

Sorry to hear the bad news;0( A raw diet is best for cancer. That's because it contains no grains or carbohydrates. You might want to think about it. I would also recommend adding immune boosting supplements, as well as seeing a holistic vet.


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

I've followed this thread silently, but felt the need to respond today.

I'm so sorry you're going through this with Shane, I can only imagine how devastating and terrifying that news would be. We're all here for you, it's not much, but at least you have a place to vent, right?

I would very strongly consider a raw diet at this point, as well as finding a holistic vet that may be able to offer some advice as far as immune system boosts. We have a client here whose Weim has cancer, and he orders a tincture from us, that we have brought in for him. It's Animal's Apawthicary brand Echincea/ Goldenseal Blend. Now, I'm not an expert on supplements by any means, all I know is what I am ordering and selling to people for what, and their feedback. His Weim had a bad prognosis, and not much estimated time left, but he's doing really really well. He also does raw, though he does feed green veggies as well. 


My thoughts and prayers are with you, Shane, and your family. Please continue to keep us posted.


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

I too am so sorry to hear this. I know what it's like to get the news that your beloved dog has cancer. It's heart breaking. :frown:

I will be keeping you and Shane in my thoughts....I wish you both the best.


----------



## cast71 (Sep 16, 2010)

Let me know if you want recommended supplements that are good at fighting cancer and boosting the immune system. It's possible to keep the cancer from growing or even getting rid of it. I hope everything works out.


----------



## stajbs (Jun 5, 2010)

So very sorry to hear you and Shane are going through this. I would highly recommend a holistic vet as well. Friends of ours have been dealing with mast cell tumors for two years now, and their little pittie is doing great. Surpassing everyone's expectations, even the holistic vet. They had not always fed the greatest of foods, but they went to the holistic vet, then went no grain, and now she's feeding raw, and Dyna is just a little miracle. Will be keeping you both in my thoughts. Maybe also check out the dog aware site for diets for dogs diagnosed with cancer in the meantime.


----------



## 3Musketeers (Nov 4, 2010)

:C
Hoping for the best.


----------



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5 (Feb 11, 2010)

3Musketeers said:


> :C
> Hoping for the best.


thans everyone. we went to the oncologist today,they reccomended removing the tumors...said if thhe tumors are grade 1 or 2 that may help, if its grade 3 removing them then using meds that cost 500-1k a month would help or chemo.

at this point we want to ddo the surgery which costs 2000-3000 k plus 500 per biopsy the ndecide what to do next. the onc said hed die in a few months if we didnt.

does anybody know how to set up a paypal donation site? i created a paypal account but the donation button doesnt work...i made a vid on youtube asking for doantions.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jkEWo69U4uU

the onc said everyone gets cancer..if you get it early like shane..you were born screwed up, and if you get it later life screwed you up.
real optimist


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

Wow that sounds like WAY too much money to pay for mass removals and biopsies! You should try asking around for other estimates, because that is just outrageous! 

I'm really sorry you and Shane are going through this, poor little guy! He's lucky his daddy loves him so much!


----------



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5 (Feb 11, 2010)

rannmiller said:


> Wow that sounds like WAY too much money to pay for mass removals and biopsies! You should try asking around for other estimates, because that is just outrageous!
> 
> I'm really sorry you and Shane are going through this, poor little guy! He's lucky his daddy loves him so much!


we talked to the vet(nott he vet hospital the onc was at) and the vet said they would do it for 1/3 or 1'2 the price, but shane has that one on his paw, and the one on the ear that makes things difficult, so getting the board certified surgeon to do it would prob be best.

also i doubt many places would tell me a quote by calling. these fuc..g vet places want to charge you 200 bucks for a consultation


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

Sorry to hear the news. Just know you and Shane are in my prayers. Your doing a great job with him! Prayers to you both.


----------

